

The Transit App now free with vehicle locations - samvermette
http://thetransitapp.com
We launched Transit 2.0 today, a completely free version of our public transit iPhone app now with real-time vehicle locations.
======
jpsim
These guys have really nailed how to make a great app. From performance to
design, without losing sight of the core value add for their target user.
Great job!

------
Lalabadie
This is an app I found really cheap when it came with a yearly subscription.

------
teehemkay
A truly exquisite app: gorgeous, useful and a pleasure to use:

------
mauricio-OH
Love the app!!

